# Getting to know the owners



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

I just thought it would be nice to know more about the owners of the dogs on this forum I figured maybe we could share our REAL names, where we live, and what we do for a living. Just a though, but if you don't want to participate please feel free not to. Obviously I'll start....

My name is Tanith and I am 27 years old. I live in Mississauga, Ontario, Canada (It's right next to Toronto). I was born in Johannesburg South Africa though and moved here when I was 18. I am a graphic designer.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

My name is Traci.
I live in Tennessee....born and raised in Oklahoma.
I am married with two beautiful children ages 5 and 8.
I am currently teaching seventh grade language, although I have taught kindergarten and third grade in the past.
My two malts are Brinkley and Neyland.
I have three cats...Spencer, Callie, and Little-bit.
I have a bassett-Abbey and a lab-Annie.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm Rex's Mom, or Christina, age 30. Born in CA, raised in FL, and live in VA. I've been married for 13 years this fall, 2 kids, homeschool them both. My daughter is a competitive gymnast so we are at practice 16 hours a week at least. My son is just into games and stuff. Rex is the love of my life. I have no other pets, son and hubby have fish. Rex is actually supposed to be my daughters dog, but then I fell in love with him and he does favor me! OH and I hate cold weather!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

My name is Janet, I live in Illinois and I was born in Adelaide, South Australia.
I was employed as a receptionist for a large company prior to moving here to the US in 2002. I am now a very happily married and retired housewife







We have two adult children, and two beautiful grandchildren who all live back in Adelaide. That is the only real drawback of living here in the US, we miss the family. I married my wonderful American hubby in 2002 and this is now our home, but we do plan on another trip down under in the near future to see our family







I will add that hubby is very much loved by his new family because prior to us getting married he had no children of his own, now he has a family and he is just over the moon about it


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I'm Cindy, I'm 24 years old, I live in Miami Beach currently, attending medical school at U. of Miami.







born and raised in north central Florida and went to Univ. in North Carolina. I always had cats growing up so Jack was a big surprise when I finally got him last June







My 8-year-Boyfriend lives 5 hours north of me so I got Jack as a companion for the next four or five years we will be apart. (it worked wonders, too! gave my life a purpose day to day.)

That's about it


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Great idea Tanith!

I am Deanna, 30yrs old, I live in Edmonton, Alberta Canada with my husband and Wilson. I am originally from Dallas, Texas, USA- and have lived in Canada for almost 4 yrs. I work as a Prospect Research Analyst for a large university.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
My name is Terri and I am 36 years old. I live in Calgary, Alberta, Canada with my husband Woody, our 3 cats Newman, George and Minime (who is now referred to as Fat **** as he is 19 lbs!) and The Pudster. I work for an internet company and I am freezing my butt off as I am typing this!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

My name is Karen and I live in Pa. I was born and raised in NJ just moved to Pa about a 1 1/2yrs ago. Oh, yuck I'm 44, still not ok with my age don't feel like it







I've been married for 24 yrs to Sam and have 3 daugthers (teenage yrs - not fun). I grew up with cats and never any dog. My CeCe (yorkie) was my first doggie who was my little baby. Unfortunately, she passed on at 14 1/2.







The pain was so awful that I decided to look for another yorkie to help me thru this. We went and saw a yorkie and a maltese. My husband wanted another yorkie, so did I but when I thought about I would probably compare the yorkie to my CeCe. Then I chose the maltese, who we just fell in love with


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

My name is Susan and I live in Gulfport, Mississippi with my husband of 27 years and our three dogs. I am 48. Our daughters are 21 (junior in college) and 23 (1st year dental student) and mostly live in condos/apts in the towns where they go to school. Our home on the water was destroyed by Hurricane Katrina and we are living with my parents for a year or two until we can rebuild. We are waiting on the architect to finish our plans so that we can get started. We lived in Virginia Beach for 16 years while my husband was in the Navy. He is an oral surgeon and left the navy for private practice in MS, where we had both been raised. We love to travel.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

My name is Stephanie and I'm from Mobile, Alabama. I'm 28 and I'm a Junior Accountant at an Eye, Ear, Nose and Throat Clinic. I'm married to Chad and I don't have any kids of my own, but hubby has a 15 year old son that lives with us. Tucker is my baby and he brings so much love and joy to my life.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

My name is Kristi and I live in Iowa. I work for a technology company as a Quality Assurance Specialist (basically I get paid to play around in our software all day trying to break it







).

Edit: Forgot to say I'm 26 (will be 27 in Sept).


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm Dee, in Corvallis, OR, born in OK, and lived in WA-- and a great-grandmother at the age of 64. I'm retired from my job as an Executive Assistant to a corporate headquaters CEO, for health reasons. I previously was a Realtor and before that a Medical Assistant in an OB-GYN office of 4 Drs. I was divorced at 26 and raised my son & daughter alone until I was 49 and an empty nester. Then 15 yrs. ago I married a boy a went to grade school with and was best friends with his parents all my life. He & I hadn't seen each other for 35 yrs. We needed a baby so 14 yrs. ago adopted Frosty. Doug is a truck driver and gone 3 nights a week, so Frosty has meant a lot to me as my 24/7 sweetie to make me smile, and be my alarm system (until he got deaf!







). We have no other pets. Children and grand-children are too far away, so he's been the center of my life all these years. We travel and camp in our RV 4 weeks a year and actually bought the RV for Frosty, so we would never have to leave him. I can't imagine any other breed of dog that would change our lives the way he has!


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

I am Kristy (aka Darla's mommy). I am 23 years old and I live in Tennessee...been here all my life and can't wait to get out...only about another year though. I will be getting married in June to the most wonderful guy ever. We will stay in Tennessee until he finshes school and then hopefully we will be moving closer to the beach (I keep my fingers crossed anyway). I love the beach! Right now I am an administrative assistant, but plan on going to massage therapy school once my fiance is finished with school. I don't have any children, but Darla is close enough for now...she gets treated just like a baby and she is spoiled rotten. Sometimes I think that she thinks she is human and not a dog. I had a lot of pets as a child, but none have changed me the way that she has...there is just something about the maltese breed.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

What a fantastic thread this is! I love meeting all of you.

My name is Liz. I'm 46, married for 25 years to Tim, we have 3 grown children, Devin, who is serving in Iraq in the National Guard, his fiancee, Danielle, who lives with us so she can finish college at the university here. When he finishes his 18 month tour of duty there, he plans to finish college in forensics. He also has been accepted in the NY State Police Academy. My daughter, Brianna, is finishing her last semester of college with a major in costume design. She's had some job offers and they are all on the west coast,







. My youngest son, Kyle, is also in his second year of college here with a major in music production. My husband is a professional firefighter. I am a nurse but was blessed to be able to stay home with our children.

Our furbaby is Riley and he's already the light of our lives. I did a lot of investigating when I choose a maltese and the menfolk in the family were sure he would be a "fu fu" dog. He's totally stolen their hearts and they are thrilled to see he learns new tricks every bit as fast as the shelties we had while the kids were growing up. He is such a little tuff guy and rough housing is his favorite past time.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm Adria.. I'm 27, married w/ no kids and no plans to have kids. I have a BA in History and English w/ a focus on Music History and Literature. I'm obsessed with music. I was working on my Masters in Music History when my husband got transferred to Phoenix, AZ... So after living in Texas most of my life, I'm here in Phoenix with nothing to do. Well, I should be unpacking boxes.. but I still consider that nothing to do. I'm not sure where I'll go from here.. I'm working on a couple of side projects right now.. but nothing major. I may try to go back to school or I may just try to find a job.. I have no idea.. but the best part of being here with nothing to do is that I get to spend loads of time with Tuffy and Pixie!


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm Beth, currently (for the past 13 yrs) living in Eastern New Mexico, but born and raised just north of San Francisco. I'm an RN currently working as a nursing instructor at the local community college. Been married to DH for 22+ years and we are an Air Force family of almost 24 yrs. I'm also a USAF vet (1982-1986). We've lived in CA, England, and here in NM. We've got 2 kids: DD is 20 y/o was in massage therapy school in CA but will be moving home next weekend without finishing (grrr!) and DS is an 18 y/o who's studying Electrical Engineering at NM State Univ. Our current furkids are: Bogey/Pekeapoo/16+ y/o; Corky/(Monster) Chihuahua/almost 14 y/o; Ally/Tiny Pekeapoo/almost 2 y/o; and Deni/Maltese/1 yr and almost 2 months old.

We are planning on buying a small travel trailer for vacations so that we can take the two youngest furkids with us on our trips. The two older ones have some significant health problems and are unable to travel long distances anymore.

Let's see I think that's everything...


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello everybody, 

My name is Stephanie I'm 25 years old. I'm a office manager for my fathers company. We are one of the largest foundation repair companys in the state of Oklahoma. We have not had any rain so you can imagine how busy we are here. I have lived in Oklahoma my entire life. I have a wonderful husband named Brad we have been together for over 10 years. been married for 3. We don't have any children at the moment. Macy is our first dog that we ever owned. Then we got Dakota who is a rescue.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

My name is Dana and I live in Tennessee. I have been married for almost 9 yrs and have a wonderful 13 yr. old son whom I adore. I have returned to school and am scheduled to graduate nursing school in May. I have one Malt, Baxter who is 1 yr old and a true blessing. I am searching for a brother or sister for him now. We have a lab, Puddles and an Oranda Goldfish, Einstein.


----------



## angela923 (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm Angela, 21, also live in Mississauga, Ontario! I'm still in school but graduating soon. I'm doing a B. Comm degree specializing in Finance.


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

> I'm Adria.. I'm 27, married w/ no kids and no plans to have kids.[/B]


Totally with you on that one girl!!! Got my furbabies! Who needs more than that!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm Jean from Edmond OK. Been here for 44 of my 47 years. Married to Greg for 29 years. No children except my furkidz. My husband and I work together in retail. Baxter, Wally and Jack are our babies. I collect 50's stuff and LOVE pink flamingos.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm Fay, I'm 39









Born in Germany, raised in Iran, back to Germany , then moved to Michigan, went to collage 5 years and moved to California. been here in CA 16 years. no kids, Sparkey is my first dog, I have a husband too







. I work at a company doing data recovery. basically if your hard drive crash or goes bad I get the data. also I am a computer tech and sales. I must have put together 2000 computers in 16 years. oh I've been with the same company all this time







.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi, my name is Ginny and my husband and I live in the Kansas City area (on the Kansas side). We have been married for 28 years and have two children. Our oldest daughter is married and has one more year of Optometry school left (after this semester). Our youngest daughter is in her second year of college, majoring in Musical Theater. We bought our first Maltese Zoe when Megan left for school last fall. Bella became a part of our family in early January. My hobbies include Maltese (of course!), gardening, antiques and anything Victorian.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

well.. i'm 25yrs old... from NJ. I work for Lockheed Martin... I test FAA software that watches our whole airspace. I still live at home with my parents.. lol.. not married obviously. I also help my parents out with their business ever since I was young. I am also the owner of PAWstigious Pups... an online imported dog fashion store!


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

My name is Christy and I'm 33 . My husband Justin and I have been married 10 yrs. We are both originally from Tx but Justin is in the air force so we are currently living in Colorado Springs, Colorado. My husband is the head coach for the Air Force Academy Rifle team. He also teaches scuba and unarmed combat. I've been an x-ray tech for 15 yrs. I work at one of our local hospitals 4 days a week. I also work for Homeland Security/FEMA in a program called Disaster Mortuary Operational Response Team. Basically wherever there is a mass casualty event they send DMORT out to do forensic identification. I've been down to Louisiana 3 times in the past 6 months. I worked 12 hour days x-raying bodies in the hopes of identifying them and returning them to their families. I also spent 2 weeks in Cameron, Louisiana working with the DMAT team who are people that deploy out to hard hit regions and provide free medical care (also run by FEMA). I also have a 6 yr old boy and my maltese and goldendoodle. OH! I can't forget Fatboy our hamster! That's our family in a nutshell!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi my name is CharlotteI am 47, from Oklahoma have lived here all my life. Been a Country girl all my life. Worked as a Chemist for 14 yrs quit thought I was ready to retire wrong went back to work at the hog farms just a couple miles from our house as a site manager.(very close an I get to come home check on the fur kidz anytime I need to or take them to work with me) My husband is Tim and we have only been married 4 yrs in July. He is a truck Pusher and salesman( oil field work) so he works long hours allot of the time. I have twin daughters Tasha(she is a pharmist in Edmond Ok), and Tori(she is a LPN in Enid Ok) that are 27 and a son Joe(he has a degree in Engineerworks in Pampa for Hughes Drilling) that is 29 from my 17.5 yr marriage of total H---------. Tim has one son that lives with us he is just like one of my own, his mother left him at age 2 so I am the only mother he has ever known. he is 18 and will graduates this yr. We have three grandchildren and one on the way. Then of course everybody knows about my large maltese family they are the love of my life. They always keeps me company and warm at night. 
Char


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

My name is Lacey and I'm 21. I live in Missouri. I have Daisy and Toby and then I also have two labs named Abbi and Lucy. I just graduated from nursing school on January 6th. I'm married to my highschool sweetheart. We've been together since 8th grade. No kids yet. Daisy and Toby are our babies.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi All,
I am Marie, and as you all probably know my furbaby is Pacino, the love of our lives. I have a son, 23, who is recouping from a near-fatal car accident that he was in on my birthday in June. I am 50 years old and married to thee most wonderful man in the world for the past 7 years. This man restored my faith in men as my first marriage was horribly abusive. I give my husband a lot of credit for stepping into my world where I have a stalker crazy ex....

I am an Office Manager of a carpet cleaning company and my hobbies are drawing, computers and my Pacino.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

> Hi All,
> I am Marie, and as you all probably know my furbaby is Pacino, the love of our lives. I have a son, 23, who is recouping from a near-fatal car accident that he was in on my birthday in June. I am 50 years old and married to thee most wonderful man in the world for the past 7 years. This man restored my faith in men as my first marriage was horribly abusive. I give my husband a lot of credit for stepping into my world where I have a stalker crazy ex....
> 
> I am an Office Manager of a carpet cleaning company and my hobbies are drawing, computers and my Pacino.[/B]


I have been in a situation similar to you. I grew up with a very abusive stepfather. He was so cruel. I lost all faith in men, and I didn't want to have a thing to do with them... but maybe just hurt them a little! LoL. My fiancee finally broke down my barrier after 2.5 years with patience and love... as corny as that sounds... LoL It feels so great to be able to have faith in people... to love again, you know? I usually don't tell many people this, but I just felt so inspired by your story. Your husband DOES deserve a lot of credit. It's men like them who give women like us another chance at love. =]


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

Well, my name is a bit obvious... so I'll go right into my age. LoL I am 19. I was born in Vietnam, and raised in Houston, Texas. I have 3 furkids and plan to have maybe 2 more. Everything I do I plan around them. I am currently going to college two times a week. The rest of my week is spent at home. I have my own business that allows me to work from home that way I never have to part from my little ones. =] After a few more years in college, I plan to travel the world with my fiancee and 3 or more furkids. =] My business is online so everything is set for me to just go. Most people that knows me think I am really mature for my age, and I have so much going on for me... I have worked really hard to get to where I am, and very proud of it. I am so thankful to have a generous salary that will pay for me and my little family to travel for as long as I'd like until I'm ready to settle down and start popping out children. 

I'm really excited because I am purchasing my first house with my fiancee. It's a lovely 2 story house that is breathtaking. I knew that was "the" house the moment I saw it. The living, dining, kitchen, breakfast nook, and family room is all 2 stories high. The architech is too much to be put into words. We aren't moving in for a couple months because it's being built. We are having an extra room built for the furkids. I made the blueprint actually, and I can't wait till it's finished. It will be a regular size room with 2 sets of stairs added with rails and everything. Kind of like a mini-dog house but totally upgraded. LoL. That is one project I'm currently working on right now. I'm still trying to work some of the kinks out. Well that's pretty much all that's going on for me right now. 

I enjoyed reading about everyone... all very interesting. It's so fun to learn about each other considering we know so much about each other's furkids... =]


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=153980
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Cindy, I am very grateful to him and trust me he DOES have patience. I have been with him for 15 years but we are only married for 7 because I was afraid to marry again. He finally made all the wedding arrangements himself and practically carried me to the Mayors to get married!! LOL...Thank God he did!!
He really DID restore my faith and trust and he is not only my husband but he is my best friend!!
I am sorry for your past situation and I am happy that you have also found happiness!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well i'm 27yrs old, finishing my last year of vetschool







will be a doctor on May15!!! OMG thats so scary! I've been married for 3.5 years to my wonderful hubby. we have been together for 9yrs total. we met online (dont usually share that with everyone, but since we've been together for so long it doesnt really matter) he is an architect and has been one for 6yrs. we have 2 cats: Oscar(5) and Gibson(4)...and our maltese Parker(3). we are waiting on the arrival of our malt Pixel (2 weeks). My hobbies are pet photography, graphic design, and chatting with my online buds







don't know where we will go once i finish school..but it will be somewhere south where it doesnt snow (sorry hubby's rule)



it was great meeting all of u!


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

speaking about the men in our lives... I have one that totally turned my life around too...

My name is Anna,29, and my whole life, I studied to be in the medical profession. I graduated with a BS in Biology and a BS in psychology. I started working for a hospital as a child life specialist ( monitoring the progress of very ill children). I wanted to adopt all of them! One of my favorite patients past away and I didn't take it well at all. I decided to be a dentist instead because I couldn't handle people "not making it" in the hospital. I got my Masters in Neuropyhsiology and got accepted to Dental school for an Ortho program. While I was waiting for school to start I started dating the guy that was always loving me from afar. We were the best of friends and I would not consider being with him. One day I found out that he turned down a job opportunity in another state because he wanted to be close to me- even as a friend. He told me that even if his chance is rare, he would do whatever it takes to not make that chance smaller- even if it meant turning down an opportunity like that... Needless to say, I finally realized how lucky I was and gave in. One week before my Dental program started, I decided I didn't want to be away from him, that I only wanted to be in that profession for the money, but money will mean nothing if I wasn't with him ( I never believed in long distance relationships). I declined dental school .. Yup, I gave it all up after 3 degrees in Science. But it was the best decision I've ever made. I have a great job now, working for the biggest internet portal in the world and I get to work on the health vertical of the company. He proposed to me last year in Paris ( Versaille Palace to be exact). This year, we bought a house that is now worth 1.2 million ( I'm so proud that we made the right decisions in realestate). On top of being busy with our new puppy. We are planning a wedding here: http://www.sfgov.org/site/cityhallevents_index.asp . On June 3rd, I will be marrying my best friend.With my new puppy, I am the happiest and luckiest girl in the world.......I guess by fiancee contributes to this too.. hahah

Wow, never thought I'd share all that with people I have never met- good thing I love this forum!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

My name is Faye, and I am the mother of three adult children and a number of furbabies. I also have two wonderful grandchildren. I have been divorced for years, and enjoy an independent lifestyle. I enjoy traveling and visiting with friends and family. 
I have a PhD in psychology, and my specialty is geriatrics. I switched to this area about six years ago, after working fourteen years catching cheaters and helping deserving people who were applying for disability. Prior to that, I was a stay at home Mom for eleven years. Now, I visit patients in nursing homes, and help them deal with their depression, anxiety, or other mental difficulties. Many times their problems arise as a result of health issues or placement. I use my dogs in my work, and I find that they often do them more good than I do. After getting my first Maltese, I became interested in showing, and breeding. I do this on a small scale, but I spend hours studying pedigrees and planning for what I will do in the future. I compare breeding to making a cake. One keeps looking for that ingredient to make it just a little better. I'm also actively involved in rescue, and sit on the board of a no-kill shelter. I also have several rescues who challenge me from time to time with their behavior. I try to adopt out those I can, but some just can't be placed, and they stay here. In the last two weeks, I've been blessed with snakes and rats that my Lab kills and follows me around to show me. I do pretty good if she doesn't get close enough to touch me with them. I have 120 acres and a 14 room house, so there is plenty of room for all of us. There is a sign on my back porch, given to me by a girl my children brought home years ago for me to "fix". It says "you don't have to be crazy to live here, but it helps".


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i'm ann marie. momster to the buttercup. i'm 34, single, no kids/no plans to reproduce, and after many years of being in a job i liked, making no money, i went back to school for my degree. used up all of my 401k and savings to pay for things, not like i could have moved back home at 27, LOL. worked my a$$ off to finish with a graphic design degree that i was proud of, and havent worked a day in the field (grrrrrrrr). i gave up any chance of that to move and take my dream job in sports. a year later, my job was eliminated. i'm still looking for a better job, but overall, i took a chance that not many people get in their life. 
the buttercup and i have a wonderful boy who lives with us, and is just amazing to us. i tell him he's better than i deserve, but i'll keep him anyway








we dont have much, many of my best friends have lifestyles i'll never ever be able to relate to, but with a buttercup, life is good for me







i can honestly say, if i didnt get her when i did, i dont know that i'd be NEARLY the person i am today. i've grown so much. who knew small fluffy white dogs could make that kind of difference in one's life?!?!?!

ann marie and the "awww where would I be if YOU didnt bring me home???" buttercup


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

My name is Diane, I am 34.
I have two children, Erica 10 and Justin 8.
I am married to Eric for almost 12 years!
I was born and raised in Montreal Canada, met hubby at the hospital I worked at, moved to California where he is from, been living here for 8 years and LOVE it!
I have:
-one sweet puppy (Pompom)
-2 cats (outdoor cats)
-one bunny (outdoor bunny)
-4 rats
-2 hermit crabs
-1 crested gecko
-4 fish
Hopefully I didn't forget anyone!
I am a stay at home mom, and loving it!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

OK lets continue our world aventures!!

My name is Dede (obviously!!) I am 50 years of age and I live in Kalamunda Western Australia. I have been married for 28 years and have no children. I was unable to have children so I have my animals instead. Hubby included!!







I have 5 fish ponds, two canaries, a weeiro (type of parrot) and anything else that 'drops in' .

I was born in London, United Kingdom and moved here with my parents and brother (who died a year ago yesterday of terrible stomach cancer) I met hubby at a party! and found out he lived in the United Kingdom about 5 miles from me and I never knew him! I came to Australia and met him at a party and got married 5 months later! Whirlwind romance!!!

I had another doggie called Lady who I just adored (RIP Lady 1978-1995) and when she went to Rainbow Bridge I got Chloe. Who is just the bees knees (and knows it)

I used to work but had to give up due to very ill health. Ive had cancer of the spine and lungs and have spent more time in hospital than out. So some days are just crappy to say the least. But I throw myself into my garden which I love. And now I have lost the sight in my right eye..... it just goes on and on.

By the way, thank you all for your lovely comments on my garden. They were really nice to read.

Hubby used to work for an airline company but that went under after 9/11. He was there for 28 years and lost all his superannuation money, long service pay, everything.














We were going to 'retire' to Tasmania when it happened and because it all fell into a heap, had to change our plans. He now works part time as a security officer but is looking at retiring soon. He is 60 years old so he is on what we term here in australia 'the scrap heap' . In the UK he was an aircraft designer.

Chloe? well what can I say about Chloe? I would give my life for her and anybody that hurts her had better watch out!

Ok thank you for listening, next one please....


Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

You already know my name and I'm 50 yrs. old. I was born and raised in Wi and moved to Colorado 25 yrs ago. I worked for the state teaching work skills to developmentally disabled adults until I was permanently injured and placed on permanent medical disability.

I have two daughters from my first marriage of 21 yrs. One is a nurse, married, and has 1, 7 month old son(my only grandchild) and lives in Ca. My other daughter is a professional college student, currently pursuing a degree in industrial design. She also manages a book store and is setting up a reference book website.

I have been happily married to my second husband for almost 8 yrs. He has a masters degree in vocational rehabilitation and works for the post office.

Shotzi is my baby girl and I am obsessed with her. She also has my husband wrapped around her little paw. She knows exactly what to do to get an extra treat behind my back. Those two can be so sneaky. 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

My name is Jodi and I am 29 years old. I grew up all over the world as my Dad was in the military. I met my husband at 18 and we have been married 10 years, we have 2 beautiful sons ages 4 and 7. We also have 3 dogs that include 2 year old maltese Chloe, 1 year old yorkie Tinkerbell and our rescue golden retriever who is probably about 10 now. I graduated from college and got the best job right out of college managing a mental health office where I worked for a few years and thoroughly enjoyed my time there, the patients and the doctors. It was bittersweet to quit when I decided to become a full time mommy after the birth of my second son. I am currently a working stay at home mommy. I spend my days driving the kids back and forth to school and taking care of everyone. And in every second I can find otherwise, you can find me at my sewing machine making little dog clothes which I sell on ebay. And then of course I'm on the computer chatting on several different dog forums late into the evening







. On the weekends I do medical billing for several doctors that I worked with before. But I hope to be a stay at home mommy as long as we can financially afford it. (What a waste of that college tuition!) I also play the piano, that I don't find much time for but I do love it. That's me, pretty boring. It has been fun to read about everybody else. I hope many more contribute...


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone, As you all know my name is Connie and I live in Virginia. I am 55 years old and am the mother of one son and daughter-in-law with one Grandson and another baby due in October.

I was divorced in 1997 and met second husband on the Internet the following year. We actually never spoke on the net but met at a get-to-gether in Atlanta in March of 1999. He lived in Dallas and was Director of Information's Systems for a Fortune 500 company. Because of his income he was able to fly to Virginia on weekends so we could date. In October of 1999 we decided the travel was more than we cared to do so I moved to Dallas. I kept my home in Virginia. He had also divorced in 1997

My husband and I between us have 9 children, 19 grandchildren and 2 great-grandchildren. Now do you see why we moved from Texas???? LOLOL

Right around 9/11 my husband retired and we moved back to the house in Virginia. I was so glad to get out of Texas and back to my family.

My husband now has an internet business www.shenandoahdigital.com which keeps him busy along with a wonderful Ebay business. I worked in Dentistry when living in Virginia and while in Texas was an executive secretary. Once we moved back to Virginia I decided I wanted a fun job so got a job in retail, it's fun and you don't have to take it home with you. 

Hubby and I do some traveling, enjoy our Grandchildren and just love being together and loving our "little boy, Tucker. 

I love this thread and hope more of you will join in. It's great getting to know everyone.


----------



## CindyPham (Aug 31, 2004)

Twinkie

That is just so sweet! =] I love reading about "happily ever after" real life endings considering there is very few in this world to begin with. Like you, at first I didn't give my guy a chance. I was best friends with him for a while and just couldn't see him that way. When I did start to feel something, I was in a whole state of denial. I guess in my life where everything has gone so wrong, I was blinded when the good things came. He is the best thing to have happened to me. If it wasn't for him I wouldn't have gotten all 3 of my furkids. We drove about 11 hours to Kansas to pick up Naudie because he couldn't be shipped due to weather conditions. Then he drove 11 hours back without any sleep and had work the next day. With Baby, he surprised me for my birthday. It was the greatest thing ever! We drove about 3 hours to get Balls. I just wanted to visit the breeder, but I feel in love with him right away, and he got it for me. =] 

So you're getting married on June 3rd? Is there a reason why you picked that date? =] What does your fiancee do by the way? That's awesome with the whole real estate thing. My fiancee's family is in that field. They have lots of shopping strips in the Houston area. It's amazing because they started with NOTHING. They went from living in the back of a grocery store to being really successful. I believe on a monthly basis they make over 300,000. That's just my estimate of it, but I know it's more. When I make more money, I plan to invest in real estate because the value of land is going up so so much! 

pompomsmom 

Wow you really have a house FULL of love, don't you? LoL Your children must enjoy that very much. I never got to have pets when I was little and always wanted them... =]

ddsumm

You sound like a very strong woman. There's been a history of lung cancer in my family. My mom actually had it, and she went through A LOT. It's amazing how much our furkids change our lives. How they bring joy and happiness to that place in our hearts that couldn't be filled any other way. They're so very special. =]

ConnieVa
Wow you sure do have a BIG family! =] I really do see why you wanted to get out of Texas. I want to get out myself as well! I really hate the weather here... but the thing is my family is here. =[ I want a house somewhere in California or Florida. The tropical states... =] 

Well I would love to respond to everyone's stories, but I don't want to take up too much space... LoL


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

What a great thread!! I am almost 28 (next Friday is my b-day) and I was born in Russia and came to US when I was 12. I am almost done with medical school at Vanderbilt University (yeah!!) and I will be graduating in May. I met my husband when we were both 18 and we have been together ever since but got married only 3 years ago. We have survived a long distance relationship as well since my husband was getting his PhD at CalTech at the same time I was in med school!! We are currently staying in Santa Barbara but will be moving to San Francisco this summer. Miko is our only doggie but hopefully we will have skin kids in not too long in the future







.


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

Wow, this thread was a really good idea, its cool to meet the people behind their dogs. 

My name is Amy Gilson, born and raised in Grande Prairie Alberta. I am 16 right now and just hoping to finish highschool. I got my first malt becuase of mental illness in the 5th grade ( I was 10 or 11 i think). Tori was my best friend until she passed last febuary, and I wasnt going to get a new dog until my doctor said it would be a good idea and then we found Kita. I am just a teenage girl, I party ( always DD though becuase I dont think drinking would be a good idea with all my "illness") I am a huge music freak, hang out with all the local garage bands and would probibly have my own if it wernt for the fact that I am female. I love singing and I am currently in the concert chior at my highschool and becuase of that I get to travel. I think after highschool I will probibly do something with clothing design, I already do that on a small scale and next to animals I would have to say "off-beat" clothing is my passion. 

So thats pretty much all about the boring me, I am looking forward to reading about more of you guys.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm Sue & really new here.I live in southern Ky only a few miles from the Tn/Ky border & have lived there all my life.I am married & we have 2 grown sons & 2 grandsons.I work part-time as an in-home care-giver to the elderly.My husband is into car-racing,so we spend a lot of time at the track during the Spring & Summer mths.My favorite things to do are gardening,learning to do more stuff with my pc,taking care of my home & husband & loving my little Boo.We also enjoy taking short trips to other surrounding states & I love meeting new people.Boo fits right in with all the things we do & loves meeting new people too.I adopted Boo 2 yrs ago because I absolutely needed to hear the patter of little feet again & to have a little warm body to dote over & care for.He filled my heart just perfectly.Nice meeting everyone.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm Carol Ann, I'm 54, married to Marc for 2 years (was divorced) and am blessed! I've got 2 grown sons, a wonderful DIL and one wonderful future DIL (younger son is getting engaged in a couple of weeks), 2 adorable grandsons, and 2 precious furboys. I've been an RN and licensed Nursing Home Administrator for my entire working career, and recently became a licensed Realtor. Marc and I are now doing this as a team, and it's really taken off the ground. I'm enjoying the lack of managerial responsibilities I've had most of my career. I feel like I've reinvented myself at a time in my life when I really was looking for new and different challenges. 

Born and raised in NJ, I moved to the Seattle area of WA State almost 6 years ago, and love it here. Marc and I enjoy boating on the Puget Sound, but mostly we are homebodies who love nothing more than playing with our boys Beastie & Bruiser, and having family come over and raid the fridge.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm Marti, I live in SC, longest I've ever lived anywhere, born in Tennesse, raised in Branson Mo and have lived all over the South. Got married "late" in life at the ripe ole age of 40, guess it worked cuz we've been married 17 years. I'm in Human Resources, have worked in acute care, psychiatric care and now long-term care, actually it's a retirement community. Anyway, I can bring Tanner to work with me and I really like that. We also have an IG and a Yorkiepoo. When I retire, we'll have more!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

My name is Renee and I am 25...will be 26 next week-yeah cake! I live in Londonderry, NH in a new home that I bought this fall. I live with my hottie bf, Justin.







We have been together for almost 4 years. I also live with the beast, Fenway and my cat Kisti who is 16, we think, as she was a stray that adopted our family 15 years ago. I work for the family real estate development co. as an office manager. I really like it and and am thinking of getting my RE license soon. So much for the BFA









We go to Boston a ton (45 mins away) as alot of our friends live there and Justin's family is there too. We are huge Redsox fans (obv.) We have season tix and go to a ton of games. I am getting ready for my garden this summer. I am having fun decorating the new house, though we are on a tight budget. Anyone who has moved, I am sure can relate!! I love to paint and to bake. Justin loves to cook...so we make yummy meals together. I need to work out more. I danced when I was younger and am always searching for an adult class around here, but have yet to find it. That is one thing I miss about living in the city. I also like yoga. I hate the gym, but it a nessessary evil if you eat as much as I do!!







My new hobby is my malt puppy, whom I love very much. I was able to meet him as a week old baby and have been able to watch him grow, it is amazing and he grows everyday, not just size but he is learning new things all the time. He really is like a human baby! He gets to come to work with me and be the official greeter in the office. he is very good at his job!


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

My name is: Elizabeth

Age: 15

DOB: 12-13-1990

with my time: school (i hate it, lol)

Live in: Pikevill, Eastern Kentucky, born and raised...but i am only 15..lol

Pets: Sugar and got Cosmo thursday both malts. I have about 5 other dogs, but they stay out side. I own a goat and a horse, my dad has lots of chickens, i have a hedge hog, turtel, ferret, and a parakeet, and i had a chinchilla (RIP)..i think that is about it?..lol

About me: I love the outside, i love my animals...My sports are basketball, sometimes football...i never played with dolls, i guess im a tom-girl..i have been known to fall out of trees and like climbing the hills here in Ky. 


this is a great thread


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I’m 57 and have no kids, so K & C are my little family. I grew up in Knoxville, Tennessee, and got my undergrad degree in Business Education there at UT. I moved to North Carolina with my new husband in 1971 and have stayed here even though we are now divorced.

When I was married, my husband and I had our own business and when we got divorced I lost my “fancy” home, my job, my dog, and my husband’s family, with whom I was close. So I had to totally start over in 1982.

As luck would have it I soon found my way to the company I work for now. And I’ve been there ever since.. 24 years. I’ve had several different positions, so I have not been bored at all. Right now I am EVP and Chief Merchandising Executive for a niche catalog, one of our company’s divisions. I went back to school in 2000 and received my Master’s in Organizational Management in 2002.

I got my first Malt, Rosebud, in 1990 and she lived until 2002. I got Kallie soon after and Catcher in 2004.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Ia Ora Na (Greetings)

Hmmm. How to convey the complexities of self in a few paragraphs? I am 40 years old, happily married, and mother to the great gift of my life, my wonderful 19 year old son. I was born in England to a half-Tahitian mother, and was a dual citizen of Great Britain and France until I became a US citizen in 2002. My husband is from Mexico, so we speak English, French, Spanish and smatterings of Tahitian at home.

My life has been a journey across sea and desert, with island stops along the way. I have called England, Tahiti, The Bahamas, Texas, California and Canada home, and now live in upstate New York. In addition, I have studied in Mexico (certificate) and Switzerland – doctorate (as well as the US (Master’s) and Canada (Bachelor’s). I now work for the State University of New York.

I grew up to the rhythms of primal ancestral drums, senses heightened by the perfume of gardenias and the scent of the sea. The gods of family legends inhabit my inner world and my creative works. Tahitians have a fascinating oral tradition and a long history of expression through the arts. I have continued the family tradition of being culture bearers, as a dancer, choreographer, director, and producer of multicultural, international dance groups. My research, writing and creative works primarily focus on ancient Tahitian traditions, although I also have extensive expertise in distance and online learning, and present and publish on those topics, as well. I am included in the last few editions of Marquis’ Who’s Who Among American Women; and Who’s Who in the World.

My life has been as much of an inner journey as an outer one. My academic background crosses the arts and humanities. The threads that connect to create the tapestry of thought are the ones that interest me. You might find me presenting on the development of artistic consciousness; or privacy, politics, and freedom; or issues in security; or on theories of learning…I am primarily interested in how all this helps us better understand what it is to be human in the 21st century.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

My name is Carrie (obviously), I'm 27, happily married and have been with my husband for 10 years. We have 2 children together along with my Irish Setter, Jasper and my Maltese, Massimo. I'm not one for giving too much detail so I'll keep it short and sweet.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

After reading the exciting life of Sylphide and Shrek's Mom mine is pretty plebeian and boring







. I am 50 years old, a Registered Nurse and I run a Cardiac Rehab Program. My children are grown, my oldest just got married this summer and my youngest is working on her Masters in Education. In my spare time I'm an EMT, love to work in my yard and play with my puppies. Like so many of the "oldies" (but goodies) I'm divorced but have a WONDERFUL "significant other" of 4 years that I wish I'd met 30 years ago







. I doubt we'll ever get married (once burnt twice shy) but he is the greatest guy in the world and we have a wonderful home out in the country.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> After reading the exciting life of Sylphide and Shrek's Mom mine is pretty plebeian and boring
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<span style="font-family:Trebuchet Ms">Oh Ginny, your life sounds anything but boring! Cardiac Rehab - now's that's a significant contribution to humanity!!! 

When people hear about my life, they always think it's so fascinating, but you know, I consider myself to be pretty boring. I am a lot work and not much play (my only play is on this site and with my furkidz)...and since I am a teetotaler, and always have been, I don't party or go out much...

Of course, the biggest irony of it all is that when I was growing up traveling, and leaving loved ones and friends every few years (which is really hard when you're a kid) - I just wanted a "normal" life living somewhere in suburbia...even now, I am quite the homebody...
</span>


----------

